# Assign #44: Green



## Jeff Canes (Aug 1, 2006)

The new assignment is *Green*. Pretty self-explanatory right?  I will post the next assignment in two weeks.

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the threads listed in the themes index.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, no takers as yet? What a pity. And the two weeks are almost over ... I didn't know any about the assignment since I was away on holidays, but I took a couple of "green" ones there ... I might post them here for the assignment, maybe?


----------



## jdunphy (Aug 14, 2006)

Took this during the assignment period, but forgot to post it here!  Whoops!


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 14, 2006)

i took some good green ones on a fresh roll of film so i had to finish that off and get it developed ill have the pic up soon enough


----------



## dispic1 (Aug 15, 2006)

my tomatos are not ripe yet, so.....................................


----------



## Emile Vermeulen (Aug 20, 2006)

Lush Green at the waterfall...


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 20, 2006)

I felt like I had to take an Assignment pic at long last, even though the time for this Assignment is long past, so yesterday, when Sabine and I were out rollerblading, I just HAD to take this one for the Assignment.






There are by far too few entries to this, far too few people have so far felt compelled to go out and shoot "green" for my personal liking... :roll:

The Assignment is "*GREEN*", after all, folks: 

*GREEN!!!*​


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> ---
> 
> The Assignment is "*GREEN*", after all, folks:
> 
> ...


Yes that is Green, i have one but it's film and it still need to be scanned


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 21, 2006)

ok sorry mine took so long had to finish off a roll and develop
but heres my GREEN


----------



## Indecent Exposures (Aug 22, 2006)

My go - plenty of green...

Incidentally, I learnt from this trip that digital cameras don't like water...

Chris


----------



## JDS (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it too late to add one?




(Click for a 1024x768 version)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 22, 2006)

JDS said:
			
		

> Is it too late to add one?-


no it's never to late,


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 22, 2006)

Taken using my favourite camera right now, or at least the only camera I seem to have been using these last couple of weeks!

It's a Polaroid image shot on 690 film iso 100 with a 340 Land camera. Unfortunately I had to use the dust & scratches tool in Photoshop (the peel apart polaroids seem to be dust magnets), and lost a little sharpness. 

Lots of shades of green with a little Lavender purple thrown in!


----------



## photojag (Aug 27, 2006)

here my go at this


----------



## Palakaboy (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## hmongstang (Sep 2, 2006)

hello guys, im a new member here and love give it a try


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 5, 2006)

Hope its ok to submit more than one. I really like the assignments because they motivate me to go out and take more pics! Here are two I took today. And sorry about the sizes, photobucket is urking me BIG time tonight and I dont feel like fighting with it any more! GRRR :x




Aiden enjoying the sun





Launa in playing in the corn


----------



## Ravenscroft (Nov 3, 2006)

Well its been quite a while since ive been here - around a year or so, maybe more and I thought as my first day back i'd post this


----------



## ambergideon (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm completely new to this forum and photography but I figured I would jump in anyway. 

My son in the Yoke's parking lot.


----------



## Andrew Snyder (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## GSDMan (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's my attempt. I like jdunphy's shot better, though.


----------



## Nurd (Nov 21, 2006)

Tried to make this picture into something else, but it just came out this way


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

